# MacBook or MacBook Pro



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

As a follow up to my previous thread (PC to MAC) I now need to figure out whether or not to stick w/the basic MacBook or upgrade to the MacBook Pro. I am by no means a computer whiz.....all I really need/want to do is check email, get on the internet, maybe do some basic photo sharing, etc. For those of you that use Macs, do you have any advice for me? If I can spend less that is a good thing, but I don't want to regret not getting the Pro later on for a difference of a few hundred dollars. I've been reading various reviews and some said that the polycarbonate unibody of the Macbook is rather cheap, ie: it scratches and stains easily. Most of the comparisons said that the aluminum body of the Pro was far superior. I took a quick look at the MacBook on Saturday, but I had my kids w/me and couldn't spend much time. Thanks in advance to all!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The MacBook should be more than enough for your needs.

If you are concerned about scratching the exterior, get a skin for it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had a BlackBook (a black MacBook, previous generation) for about two years. It still looks new except for one tiny spot on a corner that's beginning to show some wear. No scratch or stain problems on mine. It does everything I need it to do. The Pro is overkill for most users, I would think. The screen is a perfect size and if I need larger, I hook it up to my desktop monitor.


Mike


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> The MacBook should be more than enough for your needs.
> 
> If you are concerned about scratching the exterior, get a skin for it.


Thanks for your input! And I didn't think about a skin at all, but that's a great solution.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I've had a BlackBook (a black MacBook, previous generation) for about two years. It still looks new except for one tiny spot on a corner that's beginning to show some wear. No scratch or stain problems on mine. It does everything I need it to do. The Pro is overkill for most users, I would think. The screen is a perfect size and if I need larger, I hook it up to my desktop monitor.
> 
> Mike


I did read that the black ones didn't have issues w/discoloring, but black isn't an option anymore. The 13" screen is smaller than what I have now, but I'm sure it'll be fine (I don't have a desktop). Thanks for your help!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

The 13" Pro is certainly more durable than the MacBook, weighs less, and has some other advantages like the backlit keyboard and SD card slot.  For me personally, that means its worth the extra $200.  That may not be the case with everyone, and there's certainly nothing wrong with the regular MacBook, other than being garish white .  But it's well-built, feels relatively solid, and the LED-backlit screen is probably the nicest 13" display I've seen (it's probably the same on both the MB and the MBP).

You really can't go terribly wrong with either, it's just a matter of deciding if the little extra touches on the MBP are worth $200 to you.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

don't the new Macbooks have discrete graphics chips now too?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

You are correct.  It's not listed in the features blurb, but it is in the "Tech Specs" section.  Both the MacBook and Pro have a Nvidia 9400M now (vs. the crappy Intel GMA4500 in the previous version).  I'll take that out of my earlier post.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a MacBook Pro and my wife has a MacBook.  When she decided to update to Mac, her main concern was the weight and the finish.  She liked the MacBook Air because it was so light and thin, but hated the metal finish, so went with the plain MacBook.   They are both good laptops.  If you can, visit an Apple store and see which one you like best.

Also, be sure you have a wireless N router to go with your new Mac.  If you're currently on G, it would be a good time to upgrade.  There is a noticeable improvement.  The Airport Express is only $99.00 and the Airport Extreme is $179.00.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought a Pro 2 years ago, but if I were buying today I would buy the Macbook. The performance difference has narrowed and is not worth the extra price to me.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Again, many thanks to all of you who shared your thoughts on this.  I am going to go back to the Apple store & spend some time playing w/the 2 models & then decide.  Can't wait to join the ranks of Mac users


----------



## Chris W (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a now 3 year old White MacBook. I bought a clear Speck cover the same day I picked up the computer, and while the cover has some scrapes and dings, my MacBook looks brand new. The new unibody construction of the MacBook makes it an amazing machine, probably more suited to your plans, not to mention $200 cheaper.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Chris W said:


> I have a now 3 year old White MacBook. I bought a clear Speck cover the same day I picked up the computer, and while the cover has some scrapes and dings, my MacBook looks brand new. The new unibody construction of the MacBook makes it an amazing machine, probably more suited to your plans, not to mention $200 cheaper.


Thanks, Chris. Is the Speck cover like a skin, or is it more substantial? I won't be traveling w/it either, so now I wonder if scratches/dings would be a non-issue......?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Geemont said:


> I have a MacBook Pro and my wife has a MacBook. When she decided to update to Mac, her main concern was the weight and the finish. She liked the MacBook Air because it was so light and thin, but hated the metal finish, so went with the plain MacBook. They are both good laptops. If you can, visit an Apple store and see which one you like best.


I love the Air and would get it in a heartbeat if it weren't for the price difference - love the lightness of it (the metal doesn't bother me) and it fits my needs perfectly. I know the MacBook is a much better "deal" than the Air and I have a hard time spending that much money on myself anyway.

And I found the perfect "skin", which is more of a decal - I know all you guys are rolling your eyes, but I almost want to get a MacBook just so I can use this on it:


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^ Have you looked at the refurb Airs? I bought one for my husband last year, and it looks brand new and works perfectly. I think I paid $999, I know it was under $1,000.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> ^^^ Have you looked at the refurb Airs? I bought one for my husband last year, and it looks brand new and works perfectly. I think I paid $999, I know it was under $1,000.


We have, just need to keep watching, the refurbs change quickly. I'd have no problem with a refurb, in fact it's the one thing I kind of insist on - just to save the $$.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

MacBook?  MacBook Pro?  I hear all these Mac names / terms and have no idea.  I have never used a Mac.  Always PC.  But I was in an Apple Store today.  Seriously thinking of a Mac for next computer.  My desk top PC is just two years old.  Doing fine.  But when I'm ready for the next . . . .  Anyone gone from PC to Mac and regretted it?  Or wished you had switched sooner?  

I've got a Nano and am now thinking of a Touch.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

If you decide on the Pro - that's that I'm planning on - then definitely wait until next week  

Most Mac sites say that a refresh will be annouced at the event. Normally same cost / improved specs


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I've had my 17" MacBook Pro for a little more than a year now and still love it very much (bought it as a refurb and have had absolutely no problems).  I went with the Pro because I play alot of games and wanted a good graphics card.  (I play World of Warcraft, and the game looks stunning on it)


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Anyone gone from PC to Mac and regretted it?


I did, but I certainly seem to be in the minority in that respect.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have the 13 in pro.  Would love to trade it in for one of the new Macbooks.  I dont like the metal unibody, it is hard on my hands, no give.  Also, the wifi reception is better on the plastic bodied books.  I could pick up all sorts of wifi signals on my old macbook, whereas on the metal unibody my range is much more limited.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I recently went from a Dell laptop to a Macbook Pro; 3 years ago when my IT brother was trying to convince me to get a Mac instead of a Dell, I wish I had listened to him; no problems with the MacBook Pro, it's so user friendly; I don't know much about the regular MacBook, but I was on the website today and it looks like they just came out with a new configuration today; it sounds like for your purposes, you'll do fine with the MacBook; I got a Pro, because I travel a lot, and it's super light and thinner. Good Luck!


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Based on what your first post says you're doing with it ... well, I'm confused.

I have a Macbook Pro 15", I also have a Dell 820 Laptop, A Lenovo Thinkpad 530 Laptop, Assorted OLDER Thinkpad laptops, a giant Dell under my desk, a giant Mac G5 under my desk (its a control station, there are 3 monitors surrounding me right now) and a Mac Mini in my kitchen 

Its a machine for use kind of thing ...

I guess, for what you'd do I'd say MacBook becausue although I think that is the wrong choice (I'd tell you Lenovo or Dell (both PC)) it is the less expensive of the two apple choices and you don't appear to have power user needs.

For the use you have, you could be a lot more "cost effective" with a PC (I just helped a friend pick a windows 7 machine for under $500) but, I like my mac's they are (no offense inteneded, I do this for a living) end user proof (really, they're just harder to mess with at that level) but ... if ANY part of your decision is the whole "virus proof" thing ... yeah, that's ending ... the higher the mac penetration gets, the more likely they are to become the next focus of attack.

So...based that you've made the Apple choice...get a straight mac book and then spend the other few hundred on books!   (oh, and I'm all in favor of refurb too...save that money also!)


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

KindleChickie said:


> I have the 13 in pro. Would love to trade it in for one of the new Macbooks. I dont like the metal unibody, it is hard on my hands, no give. Also, the wifi reception is better on the plastic bodied books. I could pick up all sorts of wifi signals on my old macbook, whereas on the metal unibody my range is much more limited.


Thanks, that's interesting that wifi is better on the plastic vs aluminum. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> I recently went from a Dell laptop to a Macbook Pro; 3 years ago when my IT brother was trying to convince me to get a Mac instead of a Dell, I wish I had listened to him; no problems with the MacBook Pro, it's so user friendly; I don't know much about the regular MacBook, but I was on the website today and it looks like they just came out with a new configuration today; it sounds like for your purposes, you'll do fine with the MacBook; I got a Pro, because I travel a lot, and it's super light and thinner. Good Luck!


Thanks for the info on the newest configuration. Haven't looked at Apple's site lately, but will check it out today.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Richard, I thought I was pretty clear in stating what my needs were....I have a Dell now and don't like it at all, would never get another or recommend one to anyone.  I've also had Thinkpads, etc and want to get away from PC's for good.  I am not a "power user" and have no need for multiple machines.  I was simply looking for advice in choosing between the 2 laptops mentioned in the threads title.


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> Richard, I thought I was pretty clear in stating what my needs were....I have a Dell now and don't like it at all, would never get another or recommend one to anyone. I've also had Thinkpads, etc and want to get away from PC's for good. I am not a "power user" and have no need for multiple machines. I was simply looking for advice in choosing between the 2 laptops mentioned in the threads title.


I may have missed something (or one thing got stuck in my head) (which I'm sorry to say happens)

But recall ultimately since you'd made the apple choice suggesting a plain MB as opposed to the MBP but I did it wholly on a cost thing, both will work well for you (that can generallyl be counted on with Apple). Sorry about your bad dell experience I seem to have been 'unusually' lucky with PCs overall, I really don't have any of the issues most people do ... (and its luck so luck not skill).


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Richard in W.Orange said:


> I may have missed something (or one thing got stuck in my head) (which I'm sorry to say happens)
> 
> But recall ultimately since you'd made the apple choice suggesting a plain MB as opposed to the MBP but I did it wholly on a cost thing, both will work well for you (that can generallyl be counted on with Apple). Sorry about your bad dell experience I seem to have been 'unusually' lucky with PCs overall, I really don't have any of the issues most people do ... (and its luck so luck not skill).


Thanks, Richard for your advice. I am still unsure which MB to go with, I am not as concerned about a $200 difference as I am in getting the right laptop for me and possibly my kids. Although they just may inherit the still working Dell.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Because of screen size, I think I have decided on the 15" MacBook Pro.  I'm switching from PC.  Never have used a Mac.  Really too good look at Apple web site yesterday re Macs.  I'm four miles from an Apple Store.  May head over there today to talk and try out.  Wait for my next billing cycle (4th) to "charge it".


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Back when I got my MacBook, the tipping point was that the MacBook Pro didn’t have a FireWire port, which I needed to hook up my external drives. I still would have gone for the 13" screen, though, since I have larger monitors to connect if need be.

The 13" is more comfortable for me when I'm sitting in my recliner chair (where I do 70-80% of my computer usage), also. It's not my only computer, so I wasn’t under any need for a bigger screen.

Mike

Edit: I was mistaken, the Pro does have FireWire. It was discontinued on the MacBook. I didn't have my allotment of caffeine when I wrote that.   I meant to say that I bought the old MacBook as opposed to waiting 2-3 weeks and getting the new one because it had a FW port.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Computer illiterate here.  What is FireWire port?  I am just back from Apple Store.  Asked my questions, etc. etc.  Got the total figure.  I can do it.  Me and my PC tower will go to Apple Store on the 4th or 5th.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It is a peripheral interface, like USB... Mostly it is used for external hard drives and video.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

When I buy a computer, advice from a friend's father always sticks in my head:  "Buy the absolute best you can afford, and upgrade everything to the maximum capacity."  I got that advice 20 years ago (when I bought my first Mac SE, actually) and I've never regretted it.  Doing that, we typically get three years out of every computer that comes into the house before they're just too obsolete/slow to continue using on a daily basis.

We have both the MB and MBP--13" MB is about 2 1/2 years old now, 17" MBP is 18 months (just before the model change).

Honestly, the 17" is really too big for me in a lot of ways; if it wasn't such a PITA, I'd wipe it & hand it over to hubby, since his 13" is the one due for refresh, and I'd buy a 15" for myself.  The aluminum of the MBP is a heck of a lot less prone to issues than the plastic of the MB.  His has gone into Apple three times for cracking issues in the exact same spot.  Thankfully, he bought and used AppleCare for the repairs.  I doubt we'll ever go with the plastic again.  I did put a Decal Girl skin on the MBP about 6 months ago, but that was more for looks than to protect the finish.  LOL  The only finish issue I have with it is there's a little wear on the keys--'E', 'D', and 'A' are apparently my most commonly used.  The light up keyboard is a feature I never even thought about needing, but now I think I'd be unhappy without it.

If Apple really is coming out with a tablet this week, I may turn the 17" over to my husband for use as his primary (and my secondary) and go with that instead.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, all.  I went to the Apple Store this morning to ask questions, etc.  I will get 15" MacBook Pro and the rest when new credit card billing cycle starts.  I am trying to think positive about "hooking it all up".  I am computer illiterate.  I can do it.

Do have another question.  Apple Store sells a Canon and an HP wireless printer.  OK.  Looked them up on Amazon for reviews.  The Canon in particular (both really) . . . mostly horrors to hook up and complaints otherwise.  They're all-in-ones.  I just want simple wireless, Mac compatible ink jet printer that I can hook up / install myself.  Any suggestions / recommendations?

Another question.  My computer is just home use.  I do use MS Word for myself.  OK to have word docs transferred and then use Word on Mac platform?  Or would it be better to have Windows platform put on to work in Word?  I don't mind learning it in Mac if it works as well?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Mac version of Word works just as well as the Windows version. I have been using it since 1988.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Thanks, all. I went to the Apple Store this morning to ask questions, etc. I will get 15" MacBook Pro


Just two days to the Apple Event where many assume a refresh of the Pro line will be released. Updated specs at the old price we hope


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I asked Mark when I was in the Apple Store, "So what's up on Wednesday?"  

"I don't know."  "We don't know."  "Well, even if I knew I couldn't say."

I think he knows.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I do use MS Word for myself. OK to have word docs transferred and then use Word on Mac platform? Or would it be better to have Windows platform put on to work in Word? I don't mind learning it in Mac if it works as well?


Give NeoOffice (or OpenOffice) a try first. It's free, does everything that Word does (as far as I know), and it's faster and file compatible. If you don't like it, you haven't lost any money. I've been using it for a number of years instead of Word.

Mike


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Thanks, all. I went to the Apple Store this morning to ask questions, etc. I will get 15" MacBook Pro and the rest when new credit card billing cycle starts. I am trying to think positive about "hooking it all up". I am computer illiterate. I can do it.
> 
> Do have another question. Apple Store sells a Canon and an HP wireless printer. OK. Looked them up on Amazon for reviews. The Canon in particular (both really) . . . mostly horrors to hook up and complaints otherwise. They're all-in-ones. I just want simple wireless, Mac compatible ink jet printer that I can hook up / install myself. Any suggestions / recommendations?
> 
> Another question. My computer is just home use. I do use MS Word for myself. OK to have word docs transferred and then use Word on Mac platform? Or would it be better to have Windows platform put on to work in Word? I don't mind learning it in Mac if it works as well?


1.) Hooking it all up will blow you away with how easy it is. This is a Mac speciality; I'm computer literate and have set up every wireless network we've owned. But Macs really are "plug and play". Setting up both Macs + a PC onto our AirPort Extreme with full security in place took me less than 5 minutes--with no swearing involved. Easiest setup BY FAR, even with a mixed OS environment.

2.) I have both Canon & HP printers, and an Epson to boot. Our HP all in one is superb at general printing, copying, and faxing, and therefore is our primary printer. The Epson can't be beat for at home photo printing onto glossy or matte photo paper. The Canon was a piece of junk on all fronts; coming from a die hard Canon camera user, I hate to admit it, but I'd never buy another one of their printers again.

3.) Word for the Mac is an excellent product, and it's not *too* dissimilar in appearance to Word for Windows, so that may make for an easier transition. I think if I were doing it over, I'd go with one of the free products jmiked listed first though. My husband uses neither most of the time; he's using the iWork bundle from Apple, I believe.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Casse said:


> Just two days to the Apple Event where many assume a refresh of the Pro line will be released. Updated specs at the old price we hope


Or an even lower price - that's what I'm hoping for!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> 2.) I have both Canon & HP printers, and an Epson to boot. Our HP all in one is superb at general printing, copying, and faxing, and therefore is our primary printer. The Epson can't be beat for at home photo printing onto glossy or matte photo paper. The Canon was a piece of junk on all fronts; coming from a die hard Canon camera user, I hate to admit it, but I'd never buy another one of their printers again.


You're speaking of wireless printers? A friend has a wireless, but she's got PCs. Was beginning to think there's none that work well with Macs?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

For a printer, I use a $200 Brother laser printer hooked up to the USB port on my wireless router. All three of my computers can print to it (even my Windows machine). It was snap to set up.

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike, so if you hook up a regular printer to wireless router (AirPort, in my case), then you can print from wireless laptop?  I have oldish simple HP printer that works OK.  If it's Mac-compatible, I could plug that into AirPort?  

Or, I was thinking, put laptop next to a regular printer and just plug printer into laptop when I want to print?  Plugging and unplugging doesn't matter?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike, I'm good at keeping papers and disks.  Printer I have is HP Deskjet 5550.  Bought it June 12, 2003.  

Tech Specs:

Networking: optional hp jetdirect 170x (parallel) or 175x (USB) external ethernet print server

Included Software: (on CD-ROM) printer software, Windows and Macintosh printer driver, additional software and internet links

Would it work?  Is it / software invovled too old?  I'd sure be happy if it did.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I might have a JetDirect 170x lying around at work. We've been gradually replacing the older printers that use them with models that have the print server built in. If I can find one, it's yours for the cost of shipping. If not, there are tons of them on ebay

You'd attach the JetDirect to the printer with a parallel cable, and to your AirPort with an ethernet cable. Then your current printer would be on your network, and accessible via wireless.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Ok it turns out I have a pair of JetDirect 300X's (newer, faster, more expensive version that works with more printers).  If you want one, let me know--they're literally collecting dust in my server room.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Geko, I just don't know / understand enough about computers.  When I finally went to bed last night, I was sure I could just plug any / my current printer into AirPort and then print from any wireless computer also plugged into AirPort.  

From Apple AirPort page:

Print without wires.
Have several computers in your home or office but only one printer? No problem. Just connect a compatible printer to the USB port on the AirPort Extreme Base Station, and the printer instantly becomes available to all the computers (Mac and PC) on your wireless or wired network. (See system requirements.)


Because I'll be getting a new MacBook Pro, I take it I'll have the "requirements".  So what is a JetDirect?  How would that be necessary?


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

The JetDirect would be necessary if your current printer isn't on the compatibility list for the AirPort device, which Apple doesn't bother to publish anymore. There's an unofficial one here. Your printer is on the list, which means someone has gotten it to work. It's certainly worth a shot. I must have skipped over your mention of the AirPort earlier.

But you don't have to wait till you buy a new machine--try it out now and see if it works for you.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Geko.  You can see I am SO computer illiterate.  Just realized last night, especially, after reading that on the Apple AirPort page that I don't need a wireless printer to print from wireless computer.  

Maybe it is time to upgrade my printer some -- or maybe not.  Just want to keep it simple.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> You're speaking of wireless printers? A friend has a wireless, but she's got PCs. Was beginning to think there's none that work well with Macs?


Looks like you got your answer, but no, in my case, none of my printers is set up wirelessly. It's something we haven't bothered with, though we do have both the AirPort Extreme router and an AirPort express--we've talked about setting up the HP on the Express, but just haven't felt the need really. We'd still have to get up to pick up the printout, so it's not a big deal to take the laptop with us and just plug it in to the USB port.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Are there others here who have only a laptop -- no desk top?  Or is a laptop most always a second computer?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Are there others here who have only a laptop -- no desk top? Or is a laptop most always a second computer?


My laptop _is_ my first (primary) computer. My Windows desktop is my second computer, used for games that won't run on the Mac, even under a Virtual Machine. Like MS Flight Simulator (I'm addicted, I admit it).

Mike


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

We haven't had a desktop machine in about 6 years.  Two laptops at any given time; one mine, one my husband's.  For a long time, it was one Windows-based and one Mac, but I went back to the Mac about 18 months ago.

I have zero need for a desktop at this point.  Games are mostly played on the Xbox or Wii, and there's not a lot else I do that requires intense processing capabilities.  Even when I was doing photography professionally, my editing was done on a (well-powered for the time) laptop plugged into a calibrated monitor.

And when I was still working, the last FOUR machines I had over 8 years were all laptops. Well over 80% of the machines ordered for our department--our IT department!--were laptops.  It amazes me to see a desktop unit nowadays.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Are there others here who have only a laptop -- no desk top? Or is a laptop most always a second computer?


I've never owned a desktop, much prefer the compact scale of a laptop. Right now we've got 3 laptops in our house; 2 for dh & 1 for me.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Office for Mac will handle any old Office docs you have . Personally I would stay away Pages in Iwork. Office is and continues to be a standard so why mess around?
About the only thing I use the Windows side of my Imac for after switching over is Quickbooks..(the Mac version is terrible) and some oddball programs that there is not a good Mac equivalent for



Sandpiper said:


> Thanks, all. I went to the Apple Store this morning to ask questions, etc. I will get 15" MacBook Pro and the rest when new credit card billing cycle starts. I am trying to think positive about "hooking it all up". I am computer illiterate. I can do it.
> 
> Do have another question. Apple Store sells a Canon and an HP wireless printer. OK. Looked them up on Amazon for reviews. The Canon in particular (both really) . . . mostly horrors to hook up and complaints otherwise. They're all-in-ones. I just want simple wireless, Mac compatible ink jet printer that I can hook up / install myself. Any suggestions / recommendations?
> 
> Another question. My computer is just home use. I do use MS Word for myself. OK to have word docs transferred and then use Word on Mac platform? Or would it be better to have Windows platform put on to work in Word? I don't mind learning it in Mac if it works as well?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Fuzzy.  The only thing I'm concerned about is Word.  I use it plenty.  Have docs that will be transferred over.  I've been using MS Word 2002.  Mac Word is 2008.  Hope there's no problem with my old docs being transferred to 2008 and I have no problem with both differences -- later version of Word and Mac Word.  I am getting the MS office / Word for Mac software (or whatever it is).


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

actually I was using an older version of Office as well..didnt seem to be an issue


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper, just wanted to say I love your pic of Bonnie - I'm so sad her show is ending.  It's about the only show like that I watch anymore.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo, she actually said she'll be gone in May during her interview with Carl Reiner today.  First time I actually heard her say it.  Just recently I heard Martha Stewart is moving to cable.  Hoped that would leave a hole in NBC daytime so Bonnie would stay.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I just bought my MacBook Pro in November, with an HP wireless printer, that was a special package. 

I'm not really computer savvy, but everything was super simple to set up; 
I would recommend getting the One to ONe for an extra $90, and they help you with set up and tutorials, training, etc.

I only have a laptop, and have for about 5 years; I don't really have a need for a desktop. 

I let myself get talked into iWork, but I wish I'd gotten Office; I like it better. 

Hope this is helpful; congrat's on your decisions.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The whole laptop as only computer vs desktop and laptop is personal preference. Many here obviously are happy with a laptop only. Me, I could never use a laptop as my main computer.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

ayuryogini, bet that's the same wireless printer I've decided to get -- HP Photosmart C4780?  Current Apple deal on it: $130 - $100 rebate (when bought with a Mac) = $30.  Looked at reviews about it in Apple.  Extremes -- non-techie people said it was quick and easy to set up.  Techies reported horror stories trying to set up.  I am thinking positive.  

I am planning on getting One-to-One and AppleCare.  Will get MS Office for Macs.

Not only am I just four miles from Apple Store, but there is MacSpecialist (certified Mac business / people) even closer.  Help if needed is close.

Late Wednesday nights on WGN talk radio in Chicago ("the blower" as Garry Meier calls it) the hosts have a program Web Site Wednesday Night.  Computer talk -- call-in questions.  It's mostly PCs, some Mac.  All the problems I heard re PCs scared me.  Very very very few calls re Mac problems.  Really re Macs, just questions.

I'm gettin' excited.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> ayuryogini, bet that's the same wireless printer I've decided to get -- HP Photosmart C4780? Current Apple deal on it: $130 - $100 rebate (when bought with a Mac) = $30. Looked at reviews about it in Apple. Extremes -- non-techie people said it was quick and easy to set up. Techies reported horror stories trying to set up. I am thinking positive.


I suspect the difference here is non-techies tend to have unsecured wireless networks, which the installer works great with. Techies tend to care whether or not outsiders can easily invade their privacy, and therefore have wireless encryption enabled; the installer does NOT like that.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

That's something else I am planning to ask about next time I go to Apple Store (maybe tomorrow) -- wireless safety.


----------

